# dualboot Windows FreeBSD



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, 

I have two disks, one contains Windows and the other Linux/FreeBSD. Can I have a dualboot when I install FreeBSD to the second disk? And what's the best way to achieve this?

Roelof


----------



## akregator (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes you can. Just install the FreeBSD Boot Manager when the installer ask you. But be careful: if you have a Linux installed on the second disk, be sure don't break GRUB.


----------



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, 

I will replace Linux with FreeBSD so GRUB cannot be a problem. But can I install the bootloader on one disk and FreeBSD on a second?

Roelof


----------



## akregator (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't tell you if it's possible. Probably yes, try to install the boot manager and read messages from the installer and you'll see.

But don't worry, the FreeBSD boot manager is nice and detects operating systems. If you just have Windows and FreeBSD like me, be sure you'll have no problem.


----------



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, 

I did an install of version 9. I did not get the question if I wanted a bootloader. So now I have a non-bootable system regarding FreeBSD. Even easybcd cannot boot it.

Roelof


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 26, 2011)

I like http://gag.sourceforge.net/ when it's Windows and FreeBSD.

I like GRUB when it has GNU/Linux installed with either/or.


----------



## roelof (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello UNixgod, 

With GAG I get a disk error when saving to disk. And for GRUB I need a working FreeBSD.

Roelof


----------

